# Mower model



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

I just posted in the classified section a JD Mower for a new model 316 (83-92) but I don't know what model the mower is but I have the serial # of it "M00664X538109" can anyone can tell me what model it is and then I would also know what size the cut is as it is in storage now and I can't get to it to measure until the first of May but if I can sell it they will allow me to remove it from storage. thanks for any help I get.


----------

